# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Детская кроватка KLUPS RADEK

## gribchic

Детская кроватка KLUPS RADEK с качалкой, ящиком и съемными прутьями
Функции: 
•	Возможность качания в кроватке 
•	Жесткий фиксатор качания
•	Три высоты днища:
o	1-й уровень - для грудного ребенка (верхнее положение),
o	2-й уровень – для ребенка, умеющего сидеть (среднее положение)
o	3-й уровень - для ребенка, умеющего стоять на ножках (нижнее положение)
•	Снимающиеся планки боковой стенки
•	Безопасные скругленные края кровати
•	Ящик для игрушек 
•	Материал – дерево натуральное (цвет сосна)
•	Размеры: 120 х 60 см.
•	Производитель: KLUPS (Польша)

Бесплатно к кроватке предлагается матрас:
•	Кокосовое волокно
•	Чехол из хлопка воздухопроницаемый: съемный на молнии.

*80 уе*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Состояние очень хорошее

(029) 629-34-85 (velcom) Андрей.

----------


## JAHolper

Я бы на такой поспал в своё время =)

----------

